# تصميم مجلس رجال خارجي



## أبومرخة (16 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرفقت لكم صورة حية من الأقمار الصناعية لمنزلي عن طريق ( جوجل إيرث )

واسفل منه صورة كروكي لمنزلي ( الأرض + العمارة )

أرغب بمساعدتي لعمل مجلس خارجي والمطلوب هو ( الشكل الخارجي للمجلس )

كما آمل مساعدتي في تصميم الحديقة علما بأني أرغب بعمل بلاط للسيارة من مدخل السيارة الرئيسي 
وكذلك ممرات للأبواب الجانبية .

علما بأن مساحة الأرض 1000 م

ومساحة البناء 338 متر تقريبا


صورة طبيعية 







الكروكي :








هذا ولكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان


( أبو عبدالرحمن )


----------



## saifeddeen (16 يوليو 2007)

الأخ العزيز صاحب قطعة الأرض السلام عليكم أخوك مهندس معمارى دولى عملت سنوات لمصر والإمارات والسعودية و قطر لصالح مكاتب استشارية كبيرة و استطيع عمل مخططاتكم بكفاءة فقط يمكنكم مراسلتى على الإيميل للتفاهم و ارسال أبعاد الجزء المبنى كاملة + أبعاد الجزء المراد البناء عليه أيضا الإشتراطات البنائية لقطعة الأرض و فى أى مدينة تقع قطعة الأرض و هل تريد صالة طعام معه أم لا و إيميلى هو haabhash .....yahoo.com


----------



## أبومرخة (17 يوليو 2007)

المطلوب أخي هو شكل خارجي جميل ومناسب لتصميم مجلس الرجال الخارجي
وكذلك فكرة تصميم ممر السيارة ومرات جانبية وأحواض الزراعة

وللمعلومية تم إضافة إيميلك

وشكرا


----------



## أبومرخة (17 يوليو 2007)

ملاحظة للأخوان

في بلدنا في المدينة المنورة/السعودية العديد من المكاتب الهندسية والمصممين

ولكني كتبت في هذا المنتدى لعلمي بأن هناك مصممين على درجة عالية من الثقافة المعمارية

وأيضا للاستفادة من الخبرات والمساعدة بالمجان 

أما إذا كانت التصاميم هنا بالمقابل فمن الأسهل الاتصال بالمكاتب الهندسية المحلية

شاكرا ومقدرا لكم تعاونكم


----------



## fawa (1 فبراير 2009)

ولا شي واضح ياأ خوي


----------



## ابوسلامه (29 يوليو 2009)

انا بعد احتاج الى تصميم مجلس خارجي


----------

